# Confusion about ping



## setanjan123 (Apr 5, 2015)

So guys I always had this idea that less ping is always better. Now I have this guy that is claiming that it is different in the case of mobiles. He is saying that he has personally tested it. He says more ping = better response. So what's the deal?? Kindly use layman terms please. I am no networking guru


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 5, 2015)

Ping (networking utility) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> Ping is a computer network administration software utility used to test the reachability of a host on an Internet Protocol (IP) network and *to measure the round-trip time for messages sent from the originating host to a destination computer*.



Means lesser is always better.


----------



## setanjan123 (Apr 5, 2015)

Hmm I know that. But is it possible to have two connections but the faster one is having more ping?? Because that's what I saw. In that case which connection should one choose?


----------



## vedula.k95 (Apr 12, 2015)

setanjan123 said:


> Hmm I know that. But is it possible to have two connections but the faster one is having more ping?? Because that's what I saw. In that case which connection should one choose?



ping usually depends on the routing of the ISP for instance BSNL provides less ping in Singapore server than in New Delhi.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 16, 2015)

OP just ignore such random myths. *Lesser ping is always better*


----------



## gameranand (Apr 20, 2015)

setanjan123 said:


> Hmm I know that. But is it possible to have two connections but the faster one is having more ping?? Because that's what I saw. In that case which connection should one choose?



Yes it can happen. Ping depends on Hop counts, routing tables and distance. In the case you mentioned, it depends what you do with your internet, if you do not play online games much and are heavy downloader then the connection with better speed might be preferable. I am assuming that price is same for both the connections.


----------

